

Evoke 2013 is over and delivered some pretty impressive demos - quchen
http://www.evoke.eu/2013/party/after-party-roundup/

======
quchen
Here are some links to recordings of the winners:

PC 4k: Wishful Twisting by Fnuque + Loonies + TBC
[http://youtu.be/bPYWIAu24XQ](http://youtu.be/bPYWIAu24XQ)

PC 64k: 905509 by stroboholics
[http://youtu.be/tpOQ72ZzKXA](http://youtu.be/tpOQ72ZzKXA)

PC demo: Calcifer by Still
[http://youtu.be/QXGkfqmUgcw](http://youtu.be/QXGkfqmUgcw)

Alternative platforms: Overdrive by Titan (on Sega Mega Drive)
[http://youtu.be/iQqJm14sHRY](http://youtu.be/iQqJm14sHRY)

